

The Life of a Freelance Dancer - wallflower
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/07/18/arts/dance/18dancer.html

======
marketer
One of my friends from high school is a freelance dancer in SF. I'm amazing by
what those girls are capable of. It takes so much determination to keep going.

Most girls can't make a living on dancing itself, so they have to have to find
side jobs. Since there's almost no monetary incentive, they do it mainly for
the love of the craft.

It's physically demanding because they're often in the studio for the entire
day, and they have to be careful to avoid injury. It's emotionally demanding
because they have to put themselves in the abstract mindset of choreographers
and directors, who they may not agree with.

These girls are fearless. I'd compare it with being a software consultant, but
without the pay and flexibility.

~~~
wallflower
That's awesome. I like your point about how they are flexible in mind (dealing
with directors/choreographers).

Part of me is jealous of their life - and in a way I get so much more
satisfaction out of building an IPhone app for a non-profit (for free, pro-
bono) than some paid work.

In general, I think my freelancer friends (some artists) are better off in a
changing economy because they're not scared of being fired, quitting their
job, or being rejected... because they've been through so many gigs they are
immune to those very common fears.

I hope that you get opportunities to see your friends perform. Showing up is
important.

------
julius_geezer
Saw that article, found it interesting. A hard living.

